# What is included in the Visa grant email ? plz help those who got grant



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

HI, a friend of mine got his visa grant and he did it through an agent. His agent always tries to hide things from him so he is always suspicious. The agent forwarded him an email that he claims is from diac containing the grant. 

what is included in this email. Is there any written text, and is there pdf attachments and how many pdf attachments come with the letter ? thanks 4 ur help.


Also after Visa is granted, can you still communicate with your CO and do you even need to be in touch with the CO for anything in the future ? ?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

For 175, as far as I know, there are 4 PDF attachements. 
client service information
Visa grant notice
Grant notification
Visa Grant Important Information

Visa Grant Notice is the main doc and should contain all ur visa details like expiry, initial entry date etc..
You can still communicate to DIAC. Anyways the email id's which u use to contact CO is not a personal email id. So it doesn't necessarily mean that it is handled the same way as how it was before visa grant.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

louisam said:


> For 175, as far as I know, there are 4 PDF attachements.
> client service information
> Visa grant notice
> Grant notification
> ...


Thank u v much.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

there should be around 5 pdf files in the email .....
One of the pdf file will be the actual grant and others will be the supporting docs which will state the benefits,responsibilities of the particular visa...



Riza2012 said:


> HI, a friend of mine got his visa grant and he did it through an agent. His agent always tries to hide things from him so he is always suspicious. The agent forwarded him an email that he claims is from diac containing the grant.
> 
> what is included in this email. Is there any written text, and is there pdf attachments and how many pdf attachments come with the letter ? thanks 4 ur help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Also, be aware that once your visa is granted, your file is closed, so strictly speaking, you no longer have a CO. If you have any queries about the documents, you can contact DIAC (though these documents are very clear, so I doubt that anyone would have any queries).

Your friend can also use his TRN to check his visa entitlement online as well. 

It's a shame that there is so much mistrust between your friend and the agent. Sometimes, agents actually do not have any news to pass on - it's not that they are hiding information and we all know that we get impatient and can be quite annoying and persistent with our 1001 daily queries to our agents. Most agents will have hundreds of clients, so it does take them some time before they respond to all the emails.

Your friend has his visa now and that's the most important thing. He can now start planning his new life down under and put the episode with the agent behind him.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> Also, be aware that once your visa is granted, your file is closed, so strictly speaking, you no longer have a CO. If you have any queries about the documents, you can contact DIAC (though these documents are very clear, so I doubt that anyone would have any queries).
> 
> Your friend can also use his TRN to check his visa entitlement online as well.
> 
> ...


thanks, btw his email has only 1 attachment the agent deleted the others lol, thank to the people here i told him and he had a fight with agent then agent forwarded him the complete email with all the 4 attachments.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

:clap2:
Technically, it is the Grant letter which is important. Rest are supporting documents and other miscl info abt what to do after u land in Aus. Unless u knw there are 4 docs, nobody wud ever notice the missing doc. But that is not a reason for agent not to send those.
May be that is the der policy on how they communicate with clients and what docs they send. Anyways, glad that ur friend finally got everything in his inbox..


----------



## Nanshri (Apr 17, 2012)

Check the main immi website as well get your visa evidencing done if u have problem


----------



## jumpjump (Oct 27, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Also, be aware that once your visa is granted, your file is closed, so strictly speaking, you no longer have a CO. If you have any queries about the documents, you can contact DIAC (though these documents are very clear, so I doubt that anyone would have any queries).


Just some additional info. I had my visa granted but still managed to contact the CO through email and even a phone call AFTER the grant. You can request to speak to your CO for any urgent matters, just let the operator know, you will however need to quote all your visa details (TRN, name, etc.).

To the Original Poster, I'm glad you managed to resolve the issue with your friend and agent. For future reference/other forumers, +1 to louisam's reply. They only send the email to the PRIMARY APPLICANT btw with the said 4 attached documents.


----------

